# TCP/IP-Socket-Verbindung trotz Firewall



## Inskin (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Applikation, bei der ein Client einen Multicast sendet und dann auf eine Antwort mit einem ServerSocket wartet. Das funktioniert soweit auch, aber leider nur, wenn keine Firewall dazwischen ist.
Gibt es da sowas wie ein Workaround, um die Firewall zu umgehen?

Soweit ich weiß verwendet JXTA zum Beispiel auch Socket-Verbindungen und scheitert nicht an einer Firewall!

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

JXTA scheint da was passendes zu eingebaut zu haben:
http://www.openp2p.com/pub/a/p2p/2001/06/05/jxtachat.html


> JXTA also provides firewall routing capabilities. When a JXTA peer joins the network from behind a firewall or a NAT router, it can find another peer on the network who will perform a routing service for it to bypass the firewall. Applications do not need to be aware that this firewall traversal is happening, they simply connect to the peer directly and the JXTA platform takes care of it. A system designer can build a peer-to-peer system in the way they want, without having to rely on a centralized architecture to handle discovery or firewalls.


Schon mal im Programmers Guide nachgeschaut? -> http://www.jxta.org/docs/JxtaProgGuide_v2.3.pdf

Hier findet sich auch einiges dazu:
http://www.jxta.org/white_papers.html

hast du das alles schon durchgeschaut?


Gruß Tom


----------



## Inskin (18. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, aber mir geht es ja nicht darum jxta zu verwenden, sondern das über Sockets zu erledigen!
Jxta sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, dass sowas ja möglich sein muss. Nur um eine sichere Antwort auf meinen Multicast zu bekommen (auch wenn eine Firewall eingeschaltet ist), möchte ich nicht jxta verwenden. Ich verwende danach nämlich RMI und nutze den Multicast nur, um einen Server ausfindig zu machen. Ich weiß, dass JINI das wieder von alleine erledigt, aber einen Jini-Lookup-Server kann ich nicht ohne weiteres aus meinem Programm raus starten, was mit einem RMI-Server schon möglich ist.


----------

